# The best temperature for your tortoise



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 28, 2009)

Keep in mind.. redfoot tortoises "basically" live in a region [ Northern half ] of South America where the temps don't change that much year 'round. My friends in Brazil and Venezuela have told me there are 2 seasons: WET & DRY!

You can check the Temps & Humidity with this great site - WORLDWIDE.. http://www.wunderground.com/global/Region/SA/2xST.html

OR.. Africa - http://www.wunderground.com/global/Region/AF/2xST.html

OR for you European/Northern Asia keepers - http://www.wunderground.com/global/Region/EU/2xST.html

http://www.wunderground.com/global/Region/AS/2xST.html

Now you will never have to guess or be confused about the CORRECT temps for your torts *NIGHT or DAY* .. *YEAR 'ROUND*. Of course now you have to figure out where yours comes from..






Great site huh? 

Terry K


----------



## baseballturtle48 (Jul 1, 2009)

*RE: good temperature?*

It looks like you can put together lists of your "favorite" cities. I've been using weather.com to research temperatures in India and northern Africa, but I think I'll switch to wunderground!


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 16, 2009)

*RE: good temperature?*

For my 'D'oh' moment... I just realized that my Yahoo homepage will show me the current weather and forecast for anyplace I want! I just added Caracas Venezuela so I can get a 'snapshot' of the weather for my Red-foots every time I open my browser.

Thanks for the inspiration, Terry!

Now, if I was truly the geek I think myself to be I would find a way to tie the forecast to a heater and humidifier in the indoors habitat!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 17, 2009)

*RE: good temperature?*

That's a good idea!


----------



## samwilliams81 (Oct 9, 2009)

*RE: good temperature?*

You can check the Temps & Humidity with this great site - WORLDWIDE.. http://www.wunderground.com/global/Region/SA/2xST.html

OR.. Africa - http://www.wunderground.com/global/Region/AF/2xST.html

OR for you European/Northern Asia keepers - http://www.wunderground.com/global/Region/EU/2xST.html

http://www.wunderground.com/global/Region/AS/2xST.html


----------



## -EJ (Nov 8, 2009)

*RE: good temperature?*

I thought you corresponded with the Vinkes'? Umm... and what about different altitudes?

I was in Colombia last November. The high for the days was 60F. There were no RFs in the area but that addresses 2 points.



Redfoot NERD said:


> Keep in mind.. redfoot tortoises "basically" live in a region [ Northern half ] of South America where the temps don't change that much year 'round. My friends in Brazil and Venezuela have told me there are 2 seasons: WET & DRY!
> 
> You can check the Temps & Humidity with this great site - WORLDWIDE.. http://www.wunderground.com/global/Region/SA/2xST.html
> 
> ...


----------



## benjaminshr (Nov 16, 2009)

*RE: good temperature?*

Making sure a turtle has enough room to live in, making sure it has enough light, shade, and moisture, clean water, and a basking lamp are just a few of the steps you need to undertake to keep your pet turtles healthy.maintain the room temperature as per requirement.


----------



## jerysbond (Dec 24, 2009)

*RE: good temperature?*

Hey it's really great idea like check the Temps & Humidity with this Worldwide site. I also like making sure a turtle has enough room to live in, enough light, shade, moisture, and clean water are just a few of the steps you need to undertake to keep your pet turtles healthy. you should maintain the room temperature as per requirement.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 24, 2009)

*RE: good temperature?*

I'm talking about TORTOISES guys!

NERD


----------



## je_dryst02 (Feb 28, 2010)

*RE: good temperature?*

Greetings.................


----------



## terracolson (Feb 28, 2010)

*RE: good temperature?*

were did all the spam come from?


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 28, 2010)

*RE: good temperature?*

Terry,
Great Link to that Site!
You read my mind, I was just going to ask a humidity/temp question,since this causes so much confusion/ debate. From the leopard post i did earlier and others I've read, seems alot agree pyramiding is not only a diet issue , but a humidity issue. That kept me wondering. If Leos are from Africa,and Asia being one of the most humid places, then why genetically speaking are leo's and stars more prone to pryamiding? When they come from completley diff humid/temp regions? thento reallyconfuse me , I have seen some wild caught redfoots that were pryamided yet they were from the rainforest?. Why does it play such an important role? For mammals our body monitors humidity and converts it to energy its a way to cool/warm themselfs up: aka. sweating or shivering. What does it have to do with pryamiding in a tortoise? 

Thanks for all the wonderful info! Yourself and many others are a blast to "pick their brains" and gain years of experience~through these convo's. Very Nice People ....I think you all' might be restoring my faith
Iam sooooooo addicted to this place!!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 28, 2010)

*RE: good temperature?*



N2TORTS said:


> Terry,
> Ahh I just read a great article on it. I think Iam catching on!
> Thanks again for all the info!
> and cool links!


----------



## Mango (May 3, 2010)

I have a Greek Tortoise.
I'm guessing that her warmest spot in her habitat should be high 80's, with a cooler section in the low 70's. I never turn her heat lamp off. It goes on when the temp dips. San Francisco gets cold at night and I don't think her enclosure should ever dip lower than 70. Am I right? Or can she dig in for the night at cooler temps?


----------



## toucher (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks about temperature of tortoise info and links above.I will visit them later.Thanks once again.Great job......


----------

